# anyone using kernels with cpu1 shutdown when off?



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

im trying out francos kernel but just really wanted someome to chime in.

when the phone is off it turns off cpu1 so there fore only cpu0 is running but turned back on cpu1 wakes up. wouldn't that have any long or short term effect as far as being turned on and off?
or am i putting more thoughts than i have to?or paranoid? lol

otherwise im sure it willl help battery when idle.


----------



## SilentV (Oct 11, 2011)

No, there are no long term or short term effects to turning a processor core "off", so yeah maybe a touch of paranoia Feel free to use any kernel that sleeps cores, "should" improver battery life, absolutely will not hurt the hardware in any form


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Using interactive x on Imo's latest. No problems. Just butter

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SilentV (Oct 11, 2011)

I am a huge fan of lean, and Imo's is smoking. I did dig franco's for the few days I used it though, he knows his stuff, that's for sure! I switch kernels and roms daily or hourly depending on who is updating what, so my attention span is pretty short I'm afraid. I pretty much like shiny stuff.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

SilentV said:


> No, there are no long term or short term effects to turning a processor core "off", so yeah maybe a touch of paranoia Feel free to use any kernel that sleeps cores, "should" improver battery life, absolutely will not hurt the hardware in any form


Cool lol. I just wanted my hardware to last longer than usual lol. I do flash kernels left and right like you do hahahaha can't seem to keep up with everybody . So many to choose from and features left and right can't seem to stay at one for more than half a day lol. Love the nexus for this haha.

Well thanks that seems to keep my paranoia state at a minimum lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

cubarican84 said:


> Using interactive x on Imo's latest. No problems. Just butter
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I might try interactive x . I've always been a ondemand person but its not working right for me on this one and just been rocking interactive. 
Thanks I might give that a whirl see where I end up at.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Imo's InteractiveX has been pretty awesome so far. Have already noticed an increase in battery life and I haven't even UV'd yet.

No ill effects minus the occasional half second lag when coming back from screen off. (Barely noticeable, and doesn't bother me.)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Isn't one of the main points of dual core is to allow managing the use of the processor, including turning them off...









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentV (Oct 11, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Isn't one of the main points of dual core is to allow managing the use of the processor, including turning them off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I would say more by virtue of design, but yes core management is available in some form on most multi core cpu's. To be fair it was a legitimate question, no harm in being a little a paranoid about his new shiny hotness i know I am about all my nice toys!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Isn't one of the main points of dual core is to allow managing the use of the processor, including turning them off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i didn't really know thats how these new dual cores or maybe not new but ya. owning a bionic and my wife a rezound i don't think theirs ever turns one cpu off as far as i know. everyday for me is a learning curve and i tend to stay on the caution side lol. sometimes i know these mods can be on the extreme side you know.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

SilentV said:


> Well, I would say more by virtue of design, but yes core management is available in some form on most multi core cpu's. To be fair it was a legitimate question, no harm in being a little a paranoid about his new shiny hotness i know I am about all my nice toys!


yes im very picky about my new toys lol sometimes i tend to just put a little nick just to get it done and over with ahahaha sad sometimes. my wife just shakes her head off at me.


----------

